# Solved: BT Home Hub Wireless problems



## si_wardo (May 28, 2007)

hi i've had bt internet since january now and have only ever had wireless internet working once then nothing. Ihave option three the maximum package.

My laptop just doesn't seem to find the wireless network although it has once been connected. i have two desktops connected to my bt home hub via the ethernet port but i require the laptop to be connected wirelessly and cant get it to do it.

anyone have any suggestions what might be the problem here and what i can do to sort it. the laptop is a toshiba one although i don't think that has anything to do with the fact that it wont connect


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Have you done any configuration of the BT router? Exactly where does the connection fail? Can you see the wireless network when you scan for available networks? Does this Toshiba connect to other wireless networks successfully, say at a local hotspot?


----------



## si_wardo (May 28, 2007)

i have not done any configuartion of the bt router only what the instructions say that came with it. the connecton never actually fires up so in that respect it doesnt fail cause it never gets the chance too. Sometimes i can see the network sometimes i cant just depends how the comp is felling i think. never tried hotspots to be honest i just want it to work in my home


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, the reason I mention hotspots is that it's very useful to know if we're troubleshooting an internal computer issue or a wireless and/or router issue. This issue may be as simple as changing the channel on the router. Do you see ANY wireless networks when you scan for available connections?


----------



## si_wardo (May 28, 2007)

yes we can see next doors wireless router virtually all of the time ours however is often not their


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'm thinking you may have wireless interference. Did your BT service come with instructions on how to change the router channel?


----------



## si_wardo (May 28, 2007)

no mate in all honesty bt has been rather unhelpful none of their advisors seem to know what there talking about and alls that it came with is installation instructions which according to them should have had my wireless internet working by now. but no its not

they don't mention nothing about channel changing the router i never even knew they had channels mate im not very well up on wireless networks. and dont kow the first thing about them except there hard work to get working properly and there tempramental.

any actuall directions on how i would go about solving this would be greatly appreciated


----------



## drdrill (Nov 19, 2004)

If your BT router is a voyager - they usually are - then you can change channel using one of the pc's connected by ethernet by: typing voyager.home in your browser address bar. This brings up the router home page. Click 'advanced' - you may have to enter a username and password here - then click wireless. On the page will be a drop down list next to 'channel'. It's probably set at 7 but you can now change to what you want eg 4.


----------



## si_wardo (May 28, 2007)

do u have to be using the bt internet browser to do this cause firefox dont seem to let me and i dont have the bt software installed on this desktop only on the other 2 comps


----------



## drdrill (Nov 19, 2004)

No it will work fine using Firefox


----------



## si_wardo (May 28, 2007)

in that case i am just getting problem loading page.

this is a link to the router i have http://www.shop.bt.com/invt/car121


----------



## drdrill (Nov 19, 2004)

From what I can see, to access the Hub Manager, type in bthub.config into your Internet browser. Enter your default login and your default password. These are both set to admin. Then go advanced, wireless, channel etc. Failing that try calling BT help and asking them to walk you through changing the wireless channel setting.


----------



## si_wardo (May 28, 2007)

what am i even changing it to if it works???


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

In the US, I use channel 1, 11, and 6 in that order. I don't know about the UK, but something similar. Basically, I use the first channel, one in the middle, and the last one. You want four unused channels between you and any other wireless network for the the best results at avoiding interference.


----------



## si_wardo (May 28, 2007)

http://www.btfusionorder.bt.com/support/connections.aspx this is what page it directs me to there is no configuration page link to press or anything like that
no where to type in username and password


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.


----------



## si_wardo (May 28, 2007)

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Simon>ipconfig / all

Error: unrecongnized or incomplete command line.

USAGE:
ipconfig [/? | /all | /renew [adapter] | /release [adapter] |
/flushdns | /displaydns | /registerdns |
/showclassid adapter |
/setclassid adapter [classid] ]

where
adapter Connection name
(wildcard characters * and ? allowed, see examples)

Options:
/? Display this help message
/all Display full configuration information.
/release Release the IP address for the specified adapter.
/renew Renew the IP address for the specified adapter.
/flushdns Purges the DNS Resolver cache.
/registerdns Refreshes all DHCP leases and re-registers DNS names
/displaydns Display the contents of the DNS Resolver Cache.
/showclassid Displays all the dhcp class IDs allowed for adapter.
/setclassid Modifies the dhcp class id.

The default is to display only the IP address, subnet mask and
default gateway for each adapter bound to TCP/IP.

For Release and Renew, if no adapter name is specified, then the IP address
leases for all adapters bound to TCP/IP will be released or renewed.

For Setclassid, if no ClassId is specified, then the ClassId is removed.

Examples:
> ipconfig ... Show information.
> ipconfig /all ... Show detailed information
> ipconfig /renew ... renew all adapters
> ipconfig /renew EL* ... renew any connection that has its
name starting with EL
> ipconfig /release *Con* ... release all matching connections,
eg. "Local Area Connection 1" or
"Local Area Connection 2"

C:\Documents and Settings\Simon>

there ya go mate


----------



## kama64 (Apr 23, 2007)

No space after the "/" so:

Ipconfig /all not.......... Ipconfig / all


----------



## si_wardo (May 28, 2007)

this aint the comp that is trying to connect via wireless though this my desktop its my grandad laptop i wanna connect via wireless should i go and get that and paste the details of the laptops command promp


----------



## si_wardo (May 28, 2007)

well i have redone that on my desktop which is connected by ethernet and i got this Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Simon>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : simon-042193532
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : home

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : home
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : TE100-PCBUSR 32-Bit Cardbus PC Card
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-20-ED-42-2D-92
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.65
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 05 June 2007 18:34:09
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 06 June 2007 18:34:09

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth PAN Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-13-EF-F0-D5-E8

C:\Documents and Settings\Simon>


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You have no wireless hardware configured on this machine, that's the first problem to solve.  What do you see in Device Manager under Network Controllers? Any wireless adapters there?


----------



## si_wardo (May 28, 2007)

ok so now i have a wireless adapter showing when i run my cmd promt here is the txt file

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Simon>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : simon-042193532
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : home

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : home
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : TE100-PCBUSR 32-Bit Cardbus PC Card
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-20-ED-42-2D-92
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.65
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 05 June 2007 18:34:09
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 06 June 2007 18:34:09

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth PAN Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-13-EF-F0-D5-E8

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Belkin 54g Wireless USB Network Adap
ter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-17-3F-49-C1-EF

C:\Documents and Settings\Simon>

baring in mind i have only just installed this on the desktop but if we sort it here i can sort it on laptop aswell hopefully


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

OK, what happens on the desktop when you search for wireless networks? And, are you using WZC or the Belkin client to control the wireless connection?


----------



## si_wardo (May 28, 2007)

when i try to connect via Start . Control Panel > Wireless Network Connection its says no wireless networks found. yesterday night though it did find my bt home hub but now its not there. all the time im trying to do this however i have my ethernet wire plugged in so i can access info of this page

belkin has 3 tabs:-
Link information:- in here it says - current profile string and then has the name of my hub BT HomeHUb-05BC. it has a button which says more. in here we have 2 boxes. one says wireless information inside there we have 
Connect to network : BTHomeHub-05BC [ Not Available ]
we then have Network type, Channel, Encryption and link speed all of which say not available next to them.
under that we have ip information all of which is emty apart from some 0.0.000.0 next to current ip and subnet mask dhcp status says "enable"
AP lists:- in here we have network name "bt home hub" band "g" Signal "74%" however this keeps disappearing so sometimes it displays router name sometimes it dont

if theres anything else i need to include in further reports to you please be as specific as you can as i dont know much about this and want to provide you with accurate information that u can make some sense of lol
About:-


----------



## drdrill (Nov 19, 2004)

Have you managed to change the routers wireless channel yet?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If the channel and encryption are "not available", that indicates the wireless capability in the router is probably disabled. You need to configure it to be enabled in the wireless configuration section.


----------



## si_wardo (May 28, 2007)

no i havnt changed the channel yet mate

QUOTE
"You need to configure it to be enabled in the wireless configuration section." 
please could you tell me how to do that mate.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I can't really tell you, I have never seen that router. I can tell you the method of connecting to the web based setup of that router is to put 192.168.1.254 into the address bar of IE and hit enter.


----------



## drdrill (Nov 19, 2004)

If that doesn't work you could try going to: bthomehub.home

login then click on Home Network, click on interfaces, click on WLAN, click Configure from overhead menu, change channel selection from automatic to manual. Wait for the screen to change, and then select your channel. When you are in the wireless configuration area JohnWill will tell you what else to check for. The main issue as I see it at the moment is getting to your configuration manager. Btw do you have any other wireless applications close by that could interfere eg cordless 'phones?


----------



## si_wardo (May 28, 2007)

cheers guys will check this out tonight when i get in no time now work unfortunately.

yeah i do have some wireless telephones i also have numerous mobils phones but they shouldnt affect it never thought of our wireless ones though


----------



## si_wardo (May 28, 2007)

right well i got to go into work late so i managed to log on and get to the page where ya can change the channel settings. I've changed it to manual now and put it on channel 6 now awaiting further instructions from johnwill or drdrill


----------



## drdrill (Nov 19, 2004)

JohnWill said:


> If the channel and encryption are "not available", that indicates the wireless capability in the router is probably disabled. You need to configure it to be enabled in the wireless configuration section.


On the wireless configuration page make sure that the box next to 'enable wireless network' is ticked. Also make sure that the 'hide wireless network' box is unchecked. Then see if anything shows in available wireless networks. You may want to unplug your cordless phones while checking this.


----------



## si_wardo (May 28, 2007)

it dont have boxes to enable it or hide wireless network settings and if it does i cant see them alls i can see is.

Home

Telephones

Services

Troubleshooting

Configuration

.Wireless
Configure
Security
Repeater
.Telephony
.Internet
.IP Addresses
.Devices
.Application Sharing
.Firewall
.Dynamic DNS

System

Status

Help

Wireless Access Point - BTHomeHub-05BC

Configuration

Interface Enabled *:	
Physical Address:	00:14:7F:7B:CC:CC
Network Name (SSID)*:	
Interface Type:	
Actual Speed:	54 Mbps
Channel Selection:	(here is loads of drop down boxes and above aswell)
Channel:	(here 2)
Allow multicast from Broadband Network:

* After changing these settings, any devices connected to your BT Home Hub wirelessly(including BT Fusion handsets) will stop working. If you change the network name you will need to reconnect to the BT Home Hub using the instructions provided with your devices.

Manually selecting channels 12 or 13 may be incompatible with some wireless devices and BT Fusion handsets.
If you are experiencing problems connecting a device, please select a channel below 11 or set to Automatic selection

_
Listed at the very top of this message is the links located down the left of the page_


----------



## drdrill (Nov 19, 2004)

Under wireless click 'configuration' then check the box next to 'interface enabled'. Then click security and check the box next to 'broadcast network name'. This link will take you to a site which explains your hub http://www.frequencycast.co.uk/homehub.html


----------



## si_wardo (May 28, 2007)

both of them boxes were already ticked done that and im now looking at the link you sent me but dont know what im supposed to be looking for


----------



## drdrill (Nov 19, 2004)

Is anything showing up under available wireless networks?


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

Hello have a look at this video

http://www.plus.net/support/broadband/troubleshooting/troubleshooting_video.shtml
it might help or might not


----------



## si_wardo (May 28, 2007)

no nothing is showing up under available wireless networks on my computer when i goto Start >Connect To> Wireless network Connection. but on the webpage it shows :-



Help



Home Network	
WLAN Interface	Wireless
WLAN: BTHomeHub-05BC
(54Mbps) 

Ethernet Interface	Ethernet
ethport1
(100Mbps) 
Inactive DesktopDELBOY	
ethport2
(100Mbps) 
Active Desktopsimon-042193532	

USB Interface	USB
usbport
(12Mbps) 

Phone Interface	Telephony
Phone socket 
Active Phone	Phone
Dect 1 
Active Mobile Phone	Handset 1
Dect 2 
Active Mobile Phone	Handset 2
Dect 3 
Active Mobile Phone	Handset 3
Dect 4 
Active Mobile Phone	Handset 4
Dect 5 
Active Mobile Phone	Handset 5

not sure if thats any help but i dont understand it


----------



## si_wardo (May 28, 2007)

right i have now decided to get the laptop out so now i have the laptop and the desktop in front of me.
When i look on Start > Connect To > Wireless Network Connection on the desktop there is nothing. However when i do this on the laptop it comes up with wireless status box.

This says that :-
connection status = CONNECTED
network = BTHomeHub-05BC (which is my hub)
Duration = 00:31:00 (so at least we have an active wireless connections but it just wont share internet with it)
Speed 54.0 Mbps
Signal strentgh = this keeps changing from 3 out of 5 bars and 4 out of 5 bars


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Can you post screen shots of some of these pages?

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to TSG, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here.


----------



## si_wardo (May 28, 2007)

bare with me john i'll post screen shots of a few pages now and any i miss out if ya can let me know which ones u would wanna see i can show u them will be 10 mins or so doing this i reckon


----------



## si_wardo (May 28, 2007)

hopefully the screen shots will be there now
hope that helps


----------



## si_wardo (May 28, 2007)

right somewhere between posting them screen shots and now my wireless connection has become active only on the laptop though my belkin adapter for desktop aint picking anything up but would i not need to remove my ethernet connection to do so. i havent turned my laptop off yet and tried to see if it will still work when it reboots


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

It sure looks like the wireless is connected. Let us know if it's working.


----------



## si_wardo (May 28, 2007)

why is wireless not working on the desktop though is that just because its already connected via ethernet or not. just gonna reboot right now will let ya know in 2 mins if it still works when i have rebooted


----------



## si_wardo (May 28, 2007)

well i've got the laptop working had it switched it off then bak on turned the switch on the built in wireless to on and off and then back on and al is still good.

now just for the desktop lol


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Let's see the IPCONFIG /ALL for the desktop.


----------



## si_wardo (May 28, 2007)

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Simon>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : simon-042193532
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : home

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : home
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : TE100-PCBUSR 32-Bit Cardbus PC Card
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-20-ED-42-2D-92
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.64
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 07 June 2007 08:22:57
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 08 June 2007 08:22:57

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth PAN Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-13-EF-F0-D5-E8

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Belkin 54g Wireless USB Network Adap
ter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-17-3F-49-C1-EF

C:\Documents and Settings\Simon>

theres ipconfig /all for desktop

i think i know what i changed aswell infact the only thing i changed was :-

Encryption: Disabled
Use WEP Encryption
Use WPA-PSK Encryption
Use WPA Encryption

i chose to disable it and though id try and set up a password if it connected. seeing that it has i mght not set one up what areth major disadvantages to doing this apart form strangers being able to access internet through my router


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Are you saying you disabled encryption on the desktop or the router? You have to disable it on the router, the desktop follows what the router's setting are.

Can you see any wireless networks from the desktop? If so, what are the indications when you try to connect?


----------



## si_wardo (May 28, 2007)

i changed it on those pages i showed you via printscreen so im guessing it will have been on the router. more to come on what its saying about the desktop in 2mins just gotta reboot just trying somet


----------



## si_wardo (May 28, 2007)

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Simon>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : simon-042193532
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : home

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : TE100-PCBUSR 32-Bit Cardbus PC Card
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-20-ED-42-2D-92

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth PAN Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-13-EF-F0-D5-E8

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : home
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Belkin 54g Wireless USB Network Adap
ter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-17-3F-49-C1-EF
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.67
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 07 June 2007 16:27:35
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 08 June 2007 16:27:35

C:\Documents and Settings\Simon>

i got it working on desktop aswell now there is the ipconfig /all for it.

thanks ever so much johnwill when i so ur name i laughed at thoughj hmm mwonder if john will help me and u certainly did thanks a lot mate dont know how i can ever repay you for this been try since january to do it and within 2 days u have sussed it for me adn i know if u'd been here sat in front of it u would have done it a lot lot lot quicker.

thanks to drdrill who also assistated when john werent around all ur help is much appreciated and will not be forgotten. while i probably will never use my wireless on desktop only laptop it was still good to get it working on it just simply for the fact that i now know how to do it and more importantly i understood most of it i didnt understand the ipconfig results like but i did it never the less. or should i say john will did it


----------



## si_wardo (May 28, 2007)

one thing i have noticed though is that if i goto Start > Connect To > Wireless Network Connection then click View Wireless Networks no hub is found to be visible on the laptop but on the desktop it picks up bt home hub no probs. however they both work now apart form the fact i havent rebooted desktop since wireless has been working on it so i will do that now


----------



## si_wardo (May 28, 2007)

if anyone would like to know what i actually did to solve this problem in the end let me know


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

It would be handy for you to post it please


----------



## si_wardo (May 28, 2007)

right well i turned encryption off so that i didnt have to enter a wep key or anything like that.

and then the deciding factor i believe was uninstalling the belkin software and then installed just the belkin drivers for my wireless adapter.

i then turned windows wireless configuration so it set up everything automatically and it thats it worked if anyone is struggling doing a particular step and needs more accurate info i will be only to happy to help in your time of need


----------



## si_wardo (May 28, 2007)

once again johnwill your a superstar mate really appreciate you helping us out fella


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You're welcome, but please stop, you're making me blush!









*You can mark your own threads solved using the thread tools at the upper right of the screen.©*


----------



## si_wardo (May 28, 2007)

right this thread is not solved anymore. it keeps switching off i no what to do to get it working again. it keeps switching from "ENCRYPTION" :- Disabled to Use WEP Encryption.

how do i get it to stop as disabled


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Are you sure the Belkin client isn't still running? This is a classic sign of two wireless clients fighting it out for control of the wireless link.


----------



## si_wardo (May 28, 2007)

well i unistalled the belkin software and i cant see it in the start menu then i just loaded th drivers off the disk for the adapter im using windows wireless things now wzc i think lol


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Post a HijackThis 1.99.1 log so we can see what's running.


----------



## si_wardo (May 28, 2007)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 16:56:11, on 10/06/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16441)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Ahead\InCD\InCDsrv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\IVT Corporation\BlueSoleil\BTNtService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Ahead\InCD\InCD.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberLink DVD Solution\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe
C:\Program Files\lg_fwupdate\fwupdate.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeperUI.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMBgMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\IVT Corporation\BlueSoleil\BlueSoleil.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMIndexStoreSvr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMIndexingService.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SSU.EXE
C:\Program Files\uTorrent\utorrent.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\AcroRd32.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\usnsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://g.msn.co.uk/0SEENGB/SAOS01?FORM=TOOLBR
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://g.msn.co.uk/0SEENGB/SAOS01?FORM=TOOLBR
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://g.msn.co.uk/0SEENGB/SAOS01?FORM=TOOLBR
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Toolbar Helper - {BDBD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Windows Live Toolbar - {BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [InCD] "C:\Program Files\Ahead\InCD\InCD.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RemoteControl] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink DVD Solution\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LGODDFU] "C:\Program Files\lg_fwupdate\fwupdate.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NeroCheck.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [msnsyslog] C:\WINDOWS\msnlogm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SpySweeper] "C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeperUI.exe" /startintray
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [NBJ] "C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero BackItUp\NBJ.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [BgMonitor_{79662E04-7C6C-4d9f-84C7-88D8A56B10AA}] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMBgMonitor.exe"
O4 - Global Startup: BlueSoleil.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Windows Live Search - res://C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll/search.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger Addon - {FB5F1911-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - http://messenger.ipfox.com (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &Messenger Addon - {FB5F1911-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - http://messenger.ipfox.com (file missing)
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/get/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WRNotifier - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WRLogonNTF.dll
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O23 - Service: BlueSoleil Hid Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\IVT Corporation\BlueSoleil\BTNtService.exe
O23 - Service: InCD Helper (InCDsrv) - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Ahead\InCD\InCDsrv.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: NBService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero BackItUp\NBService.exe
O23 - Service: NMIndexingService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMIndexingService.exe
O23 - Service: ServiceLayer - Nokia. - C:\Program Files\PC Connectivity Solution\ServiceLayer.exe
O23 - Service: Webroot Spy Sweeper Engine (WebrootSpySweeperService) - Webroot Software, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe

thats the hijack this report


----------



## si_wardo (May 28, 2007)

on the website where i change the settings it says this only just noticed it now.


Help



Wireless Access Point - BTHomeHub-05BC	

Security *

Broadcast Network Name:	
Allow New Devices:	
Encryption: Disabled
Use WEP Encryption
Use WPA-PSK Encryption
Use WPA Encryption



* After changing these settings, any devices connected to your BT Home Hub wirelessly(including BT Fusion handsets) will stop working.You will need to reconnect to the BT Home Hub using the instructions provided with your devices. 


Is that saying that that we need to restart the hub for it to be working correctly after changing settings or not ? Because I haven't done that


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Yes, you have to restart the router. A power cycle will do the trick.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I don't see an AV running on your system, but I don't see any trace of the Belkin client either.


----------



## si_wardo (May 28, 2007)

well done that just waiting now
see if it stays connected


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I think if continues to disconnect, I'd be shopping for a new router.


----------



## si_wardo (May 28, 2007)

yeah but thats the router bt sent out and i need that to use the bt home hub phone which i aint got round to setting up yet but will be doing as my girlfriend is getting one soon so would like to keep it if possible


----------



## si_wardo (May 28, 2007)

this has lasted out longer than normal and is keeping connection i aint gonna close this thread yet incase all goes wrong fingers crossed i will keep ya posted daily guys


----------



## si_wardo (May 28, 2007)

JohnWill said:


> I think if continues to disconnect, I'd be shopping for a new router.


what router would you recommend john ??? any help here much appreciated


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, you probably need an ADSL modem/router if you're replacing that one. I don't have any experience with specific models, I've never used a combined unit. I'd do a search on the model number of a few and pick the one that has the least people complaining about it.


----------



## si_wardo (May 28, 2007)

thread solved however im going to link a new one lmao cheers all who helped o dont know what i did to stabilise connection so it didnt keep switching off but all is good now


----------

